# Web site Errors



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi guys and gals,
I have been getting allot of page not found errors and timeouts when I click on new topics, replys, or even sometimes when I try to come on the site. Xmytruck said the same thing. Usually I click on the button 2-3 times and it comes back up. Has this been happening to you too? Im sure it has. Im not sure what causes this, But I am trying to get a feel if it happens to you allot on this site. A quick goolge search says to delete cookies, flush DNS Cache and all that stuff.....but it still happens to me. It is becoming annoying. Anyway, Is this happening to you?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

Yea its happenend before...


----------



## Zman (Jun 20, 2007)

yes, recently it has


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

Zman said:


> yes, recently it has



I wonder if it from the "enhancements". I am on it, and hopefully will get it squared away ASAP.


Sorry guys!


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 20, 2007)

happens to me too


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 20, 2007)

happened to me just now.


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok,
After much researching (while I wait for my forum guy to get back to me) I got desperate and made a change. Lets see if is still hapeening. It is 10:00 pm Wednesday night June 20. Let me know if it happens to you again.


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2007)

Got this from my hosting company when I went online today to check out the server:

Dear customer,

Currently, there is a problem with your host server which may affect temporarily the performance of your website. Our administrators are aware of the issue and are investigating the problem. They work as quickly as possible together with the technicians from our data center to restore the service back to normal.

We will keep you updated on the progress of our work by posting regular messages in the Server Status Check section. Please do not post tickets regarding your account. We will do everything possible to quickly restore service.

Best regards,


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 21, 2007)

I would post a ticket every time it happened. The pricks knew it was happening, and their course of action was to wait for you to complain, rather than let you know up front.

Tell them about all the money your losing from your site being down


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Tell them about all the money your losing from your site being down




LMFAO!

Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Got this from my hosting company when I went online today to check out the server:
> 
> Dear customer,
> 
> ...



I logged on to my account with the hosting company and sure enough got the same page as above. I sent them a ticket, Lets see what happens. I see it is still happening. :x


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2007)

Im still getting them. My hosting company says that everything is perfect from there end. :x


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2007)

After screaming my head off (via email and host ticketing program LOL!) I took Dampeoples advice and asked the site be moved to a new server. In a few weeks (according to the hosting company) this site will be put on a brand new way more powerful server than it is. Please bear with the page can not be found issues for now.

Thanks for understanding.

Jim


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 23, 2007)

More advice:

Don't let them blow smoke up your ass, they had you stuffed in a packed shared server with high load!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2007)

If you are taking advice from DP we are all...........................


DOOMED


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2007)

seems worse today! :x


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 25, 2007)

just a lil bit...


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been in and out just fine.. no errors


----------



## redbug (Jun 25, 2007)

It's been about every 3 clicks for me


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok folks,
The problems should be solved by Tuesday! I HOPE! [-o<Dear> Get Support --> Server Status there will be updated information about the progress of the transfer.

Thank you for your understanding and cooperation. We are looking forward to offering you a higher quality of service!

Best regards,


----------

